# [SOLVED][INSTALL] BCM4313 Sterownik b43 nie działa

## Ras96

Witam. Wczoraj postawiłem świeże gentoo. Mój komputer to Asus 1225B a karta wlan to Boardcom BCM4313. Podczas instalacji postepowałem zgodnie z instrukcjami:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx

Mimo to ifconfig wlan0 up pokazuje komunikat: No such device. Wszystkie wymienione składniki są wkompilowane w jądro (nie jako moduły). Czy wie ktoś jak odpalic moją karte sieciową ? Eth0 działa bez zarzutu. PozdrawiamLast edited by Ras96 on Thu Jan 17, 2013 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

I jaki wlasciwie sterownik instalowales? Przy binarnym broadcom-sta domyslnie daje wifi pod eth1, chyba, ze wrzucisz mu patcha albo zmienisz przez ifrename/mactab/udev mu to na np. wlan0.

Przy 1215n musialem uzywac binarnego broadcom-sta gdyz zaden otwarty sterownik nie wspieral go, badz wspieral bez power managment jak brcmsmac.

Odpal 'ifconfig -a' i sprawdz czy masz cos wiecej niz eth0 i lo.

----------

## Ras96

Instalowałem sterownik "b43". Ifconfig -a poza eth0 i lo pokazuje sit0. Jeżeli karta wifi byłaby znaczona jako eth0 to mógłbym na tym samym oznaczeniu miec zwykłe połączenie przewodowe ?

----------

## SlashBeast

4313 nie dziala na b43, uzyj broadcom-sta badz brcmsmac ale ten drugi ssie.

Karta wyskakuje jako ethX poniewaz ktos w Broadcom tak to w zrodlach oznaczyl, debian to z automatu patchuje na wlanX.

----------

## Ras96

Wielkie dzieki, wszystko działa jak należy  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Zapoznaj sie z regulaminem i zaktualizuj tytul tematu.

----------

